# Cubed? corn snake



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

just brought a cubed corn snake female, how are they produced and what can i produce with it? thanks leanne


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

As far as I know this cant be reproduced motley trait - it's like a variation of motley.

Just like a green blothed snow cant be reproduced - I believe it's line bred so maybe another cubed would be best for pairing to your cubed & you may get varying 'cubed' patterns - or not


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> As far as I know this cant be reproduced motley trait - it's like a variation of motley.


Actually it appears to be a variant of stripe, not motley... and it can be reproduced to some extent although you're best getting another cube-stripe to go with it.


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> As far as I know this cant be reproduced motley trait - it's like a variation of motley.






Ssthisto said:


> Actually it appears to be a variant of stripe, not motley... and it can be reproduced to some extent although you're best getting another cube-stripe to go with it.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Actually it appears to be a variant of stripe, not motley... and it can be reproduced to some extent although you're best getting another cube-stripe to go with it.


 
agreed : victory:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Its a variation of stripe. Quite often you get occasional saddles and breaks on a stripe- its a combination of both of those all the way along the snake, selectively bred. I think. 'sunspot' corns are the same thing aren't they, but with the markings made rounded. If you bred to a stripe I suppose you would get stripes, but with more chance of a messed up stripe pattern. If you wanted to produce more cubes you'd have to get another cube.


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks guys but confused know the entire title given to the snake is

"Cubed ghost motley" ?
so if its crossed between two stripes why does it have motley on the end.
help?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leanneadelle23 said:


> thanks guys but confused know the entire title given to the snake is
> 
> "Cubed ghost motley" ?
> so if its crossed between two stripes why does it have motley on the end.
> help?


Because it was mislabelled?

If it's been labelled as a "Cubed ghost motley" then it would be better to identify it from a photo - it's EITHER cubed OR a motley, but it's not both.


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thought so but feel like an idiot know :lol2: il try and put a pic up 2morrow thanks


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

ok guys heres a picture of my little snake.



















name given was a cubed ghost motley corn snake; can anyone tell me what she actually is?

thanks lea


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

She's a Ghost Motley.

No cube about her whatsoever.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> She's a Ghost Motley.
> 
> No cube about her whatsoever.


agreed - if it was a ghost cube, then it would have a dark pattern on a paler background.


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

well thats a shame, but my sister brought a ghost motley from the same person, same clutch. her snakes is much paler and the motley pattern is much more noticable.


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

any one else?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leanneadelle23 said:


> well thats a shame, but my sister brought a ghost motley from the same person, same clutch. her snakes is much paler and the motley pattern is much more noticable.


I would hazard a personal guess that your sister's ghost motley is a male... in my personal experience, male anery and male ghost tend to be lighter than females - I have a pair of sibling anerythristics who are as different as night and day.


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

o rite i didnt know that, thanks yeah hers is a male and very light more of a pastel colour.

thanks for your help


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

just to add my 2 penneth i have a pair of amel cubes that im eagerly waiting to breed and also i put together a ghost stripe and a ghost motley stripe together this year and got 1 "cube" ...interesting as i assumed id get all motleys


----------



## leanneadelle23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi any chance you could send me a pic of your amel cubes for future reference :lol2: thanks


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

This is gonna sound daft but wer breeding out zigzags and a little skull and crossbones shape haha!


----------

